# Better to publish in home country?



## The Din (Feb 14, 2012)

I am currently editing my WIP and should be ready to send it off within six months, six years after beginning the bloody thing.

My question is: Does it matter which country you're in when you begin the whole process? I am an Australian citizen, yet am currently in Canada on a working Visa and plan to remain here for the foreseeable future. Just wondering if it makes a difference with taxes or royalties, etc. 

On a more general note: Is there an optimal country to publish in? Does it make a difference at all?

Finally: Is it theoretically possible to publish through different publishers in different countries? I can't see this working but thought I'd ask anyway...


----------



## Graham Irwin (Feb 14, 2012)

If you self-publish, it doesn't matter.

If you are with an agency, they'll figure out the logistics of international distribution and promotion.

Optimally, you want to be published in all countries. 

"Published" means that your work is in print. You might have different presses working on your books, and different distributors in your own and different countries, but you will be published in them all. 

A "Publisher" is someone who would handle getting your book printed and distributed and promoted in your own and other countries. They might also give it an ISBN number (though you can get that on your own, if you self-publish), and put their imprint on it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 14, 2012)

To add: If you find a publisher, it depends on the rights that publisher requests. I don't know about Australian publishers. A Publisher may ask for North America rights, for example. But with e-publishing, world rights in the English language might be more appropriate.

I know several Australian authors, one in particular from a forum some time back, I'd edited one of her pieces in an anthology, and she blurbed my first novel. She obtained an agent who represented her, and she's published by a major house in the USA (St. Martin's Press, and now Berkley for a new series). So, that may be the way to go. Her books are available in Australia, but I think most of her sales are in the USA, and some in the UK.

Most of the author authors are small press authors. My publisher (Gryphonwood Press) has published an Australian author and it's based in the USA.

So, your options are open. It just depends on the avenue you think is best for you--or whatever avenue you find open to your works.


----------

